# .DarShy



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

So... haven't died yet.  Sorry I drop in so rarely guys. I'm sure there are more then a few folks going 'and who is this again?!' if that's you, hey, I'm Enneirda! These are my kids, 'Lo and D. The black and white ticked one below is a pure cockapoo, I just groom her funny. The other is a mini poodle, sable and white parti. I wander in every month or two and drop some pictures for those that miss me.

Everything is still going fine, haven't lost my mind over the spring break, but I'm ready for college again lol. The job hunting is coming up with nothing sadly, so much for getting my own camera and more cargo pants. I still hate texas summers, this blasted heat is going to melt me. No one should ever have to live in 100+ degrees. Anyone want a room mate?! Have dogs will travel! Can cook! And kinda sorta clean! 

The kids all geared up. A rarity, they usually go naked if not out and about, but I was house sitting so thought it might be safer lol.








Hot yet happy girl.








D's topknot is so tall it's falling over.  








She adores rocks. I make sure she only plays with the large ones at least... she's a little ocd.
















Anyone know what these are? I know, but I'm bored, so I'll challenge you all!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Adobe photoshop won't work, so these look rather hideous considering what they could be.  But I didn't think anyone would mind too much lol.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Looks like a stick insect to me! And glad to hear you are still on the planet and keeping well!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm glad I am too Janet.  If you noted the lack of a sigi, I can't get my programs to work but once I can I'll get one up lol. And nope, it's not a walking stick! It does really, really look like one, but it's a ruse. Any more guesses?


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Definitely a stick insect. I know because we used to keep them when my son was at school! We progressed from the basic one shown to all sorts of weird and wonderful ones. I well remember baby ones would escape now and then and would be found climbing the curtains!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Maybe you call them something different in America but we call them stick insects.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Nope, we call stick insects stick insects or walking sticks too.  The fellow above is a mantid! Brunners mantis, to be exact. Eerily similar but for the front legs, though later it'll grow in a pair of wings.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Glad you are ok apart from being too hot!  

Great photos!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Enneirda - glad you are ok (I would love to be too hot so you need to swap homes with me) and I have to say not only do I love your photos but you do make me laugh  x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful dogs! I like the unusual groom. It was 106 in Georgia yesterday and already 107 today, was wondering what the humidity level is there as that is what causes such misery in Georgia . . . as soon as you walk outdoors it feels like a hot wet towel has been wrapped around your entrie face! you feel like its difficult to get a full breath (exactly like being in a sauna), you are drenched in sweat in 10 minutes . . . I've lived here all my life and this is honestly unbelievable! It was still 96 degrees at 10pm last night! All the grass in our yard is turning from beautiful dark green to very pale green and crunches when you walk on it! Ali . . . I know the rain and cold seems unending there, but you definately would not want to trade homes with anyone in Georgia right now!! lol Sami is jet black and goes straight out for his business, the bolts for the door inside, he is alrady panting after 2-3 minutes!! This really blows because he cannot run and play outside, its just toooo dangerous right now. We are looking for a little pool to fill outside and set in the shade of a tree just to be able to let him out for an hour or so, this is the only way we can figure?? He is scheduled for his first groom at 7 months next friday and looks like a black bear right now, quite wavy and fluffy with hair on brows hanging in his eyes. My husband is purchasing a new camera this week so hope to be able to post a before and after pic of him!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Aw! love seeing pics of the kids! hey you should come up here for a winter then let me know how you like your summers...lol..
I enjoy when you pop in, always love reading your updates. 
When does college start up again?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

@Ali & Madeleine. How should I dress?!  I'll be right over. How's the weather? Here it's 91°F with wind at N at 4 mph and humidity: 52%.


@ Nanci. Our humidity doesn't usually get over 70, and is often times paired with a lazy wind. I don't envy your weather at all, that sounds awful. We have the same night time heat usually, it's holding off for a bit but I expect it soon actually. I wanna curl up in a ball just thinking about it.  Just be sure to think about how soggy he'll be from that pool, should he be allowed on bed couches ect that could get very messy. I know my girl won't play outside alone at all, water or no water. 


@Mo. I'd love to! Promise to help cook and run the dogs and everything. Just don't make me pay rent.  I'll even sweep weekly! (that's amazing out of me) and I'll take my shoes to my room instead of shoving them under the couch. And not blast music. Or cook mushrooms when you are home, if you're like my sister and'll flip.  Where do I ship the box with me and the kids in it? 

I'll NEVER like the summers here, even if I hung out in antarctica for a year lol. I nearly got heat stroke once, and loath sweat. I was wondering if you'd stop in to say hi, frankly you're one of the main reason I keep popping in here! I can't bare to just never update you and the others about us considering how some of you guys watch for me after long enough lol. I feel like a traveler, stopping in every few months to say hi to old friends. 

6 weeks or so. Not long at all. And sadly still no job...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

you can cook mushrooms whenever you want! lol!! Send that box up here!! 
Is the job market tough in Texas right now? or is it just hard to find something temporary...do you have any skills that you could use to do something on the side?? why not see if any friends want you to walk their dogs?


----------



## KateC (Jun 24, 2012)

Love D's crazy top knot. 

Know what you mean about Summer time in Texas as I have lived all over the State and return in August most years. Gotta say that I enjoy the drier heat more than the steam of the Coast. However, if ya'll are ever looking for a Cockapoo play-date on the First Coast . . .


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

You can dress anyway you like though with the typical English weather you will probably need wellies and a raincoat!!! It has been terrible here all weekend but today it is 19c and a bit cloudy but no rain thankfully


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

@Mo. Really?! Ok, this is obviously a perfect idea. Where do I send me and the kids? I'll take a few days to pack and be right up. Though considering I'm not shipping a car, you'll have to come pick me up!

It is the average for the usa I think, but that isn't saying much lol. I'm looking all over but so far no go, and I've been looking for a long time. Well long for me at least. I'm getting apps from anywhere near to me, but I'm hoping I'll get one of the dog geared ones!  

I don't have any friends.

@Kat. Thanks. I'd love to if I ever come out your way!

@Ali & Madeleine. Ohhh your weather sounds _awesome_! Lets swap.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I love love love 'Lo  I'm wondering what Vincent would look like with such a cut, I want him super short for his next cut! I love 'Lo's nose!  Just working my my boyfriend to get him to agree


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahah, not sure the kids would like being in a box. or you for that matter...but if you ever wanted to come for a visit you are more than welcome...Whitby is pretty...it is smaller than Toronto, but Toronto is close by for site seeing...Whitby has lots of nice places to walk....and down by lake ontario too.

That is too bad about the job thing!! we don't have many jobs here either right now...which is tough since Hubby is looking again. he is in a fast paced industry that is always changing and has more politics than one can handle for very long. 

Doggy related job would be perfect for you...what about stopping by a grooming salon to see if they need someone just to help with some of the cleaning tasks?? then maybe you could work your way up.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

@Ruth. He would look really cool in it I think!  Mains and mohawks are awesome. Now you might want to think hard about a shaved face, depending on his muzzle. Often times a more thicker (cocker like) muzzle looks a touch odd shaved lol. 'Lo's muzzle is quite thin and looks like a chinese cresteds.

@Mo. ...boxes _aren't_ comfy? *hum* Ok, I'll give you that. You know, this is gonna sound quite dumb, but I had no clue you were in canada. Yeah, it's in your facts right beside your name, I know, but... I hadn't looked or something lol. I adore canada of late, ever sense I got a pinpal who lives there and posts pictures and tells me about it. I think I might be in love with lake Louise after two pictures in fact.

Now, the problem is, I have no car. Or money. So, while I'd really love to drive right up there, I can't. Yet! If you're actually serious, when I have a car, I'd be thrilled to take you up on that. It'd be a blast to meet you and lady, and my kids adore road trips. Though a 26 hour road trip would be in a whole nother league!

Good luck to the hubby!  I've asked the local grooming shops, and they have all the help they need. The local pet smart and co are looking for a person for the main pet area, as well as a trainer, so I'll be signing up for both or those and hoping.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Good luck to you too!!! I hope you get the Job at Petsmart!! would you be able to keep it when College starts up again??
For sure you could come!! why not! Lady love other dogs..and your kids would tucker her out!! 

Well I live really really far from Lake Louise...but I it is supposed to be spectacular there! really gorgeous.
if you want to research my area...look into Toronto, then I live just outside of it in a town called Whitby. not as gorgeous as Lake Louise...but I love it.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I'd hope so!  They do have part time jobs available too, so I think they'd be able to work with my three half days for college pretty easily.

Sounds grand. 

I've looked into Toronto some, it looks lovely! How is canada for you? Would you recommend it?


----------

